# Enregistrer Une Video Diffusée Sur Le Net ?



## joeldu18cher (15 Octobre 2005)

TOUT EST DANS LE TITRE .. comment enregistrer une video diffus&#233;e sur le net ? je vais par exemple sur le site de tf1.fr  , ya des videos de clips qui me plaisent ... puis je les enregistrer sur mon ordi ? comment faire ? pour pouvoir les revoir hors connection ou quand elles ne seront plus sur le site ... 
merci de vos conseils


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2005)

je ne sais pas si &#231;a peut t'aider dans tes cas, mais si tu n'es pas encore pass&#233; sur Tiger, tu as un truc qui s'appelle igetmovie pour tous les fichiers mpeg (&#231;a marchait sur l'itms)


----------



## berth (15 Octobre 2005)

Il me semble que c'est impossible justement.  ; il s'agit pour ces sites de protéger leurs vidéos (vrai notamment dans le secteur du porno). Peut être un " logiciel aspirateur" peut il y parvenir (jamais vu mai j'en ai entendu parler).

Je peux vous parler de mon problème ?

Je n'arrive pas à voir les images sur tf1 ou fr2, jt etc... et uniquement sur ces sites. Quand c'est en Real ça va. En quicktime, no problem   mais ces sites d'info demandent Windows Media Player (effectivement downloadé) et ... rien en se passe.

Qqn aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## berth (15 Octobre 2005)

Il me semble que c'est impossible justement.  ; il s'agit pour ces sites de protéger leurs vidéos (vrai notamment dans le secteur du porno). Peut être un " logiciel aspirateur" peut il y parvenir (jamais vu mai j'en ai entendu parler).

Je peux vous parler de mon problème ?

Je n'arrive pas à voir les images sur tf1 ou fr2, jt etc... et uniquement sur ces sites. Quand c'est en Real ça va. En quicktime, no problem   mais ces sites d'info demandent Windows Media Player (effectivement downloadé) et ... rien en se passe.

Qqn aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## jphg (15 Octobre 2005)

pour répondre à la question de joel en ce qui concerne la capture video, j'ai testé hier un truc qui marche pas mal, attention, ça ne copie pas la source directement (ou la récupère) mais ça enregistre ce qui se passe sur l'écran :

SnapzProX2 

chez Ambrosia software.
http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/snapzprox/

exemple d'utilisation :  je voulais isoler le petit poulet sur le site du film "Chicken Little" et me faire une boucle de sa danse "RunningMan". j'ai pu ! connexion au site, lancement de snapz (pomme shift 3), selection de la capture video, definition de la zone de l'écran à capturer (ça c'est énorme) et zou ! le poulet, on the disk dur.

bien sûr c moins pro que de récupérer la source mais c déjà ça !!


----------



## fdny (26 Juillet 2010)

bonjour

Je voudrais télécharger une vidéo du site de TF1..... Quelqu un peut il m'aider
http://wdl.wat.tv/2/H264-384x288/65...1280176816&h=39776129b4b947cbc6dd9c955c7b927f

http://videos.tf1.fr/jt-20h/le-20-heures-du-26-juillet-2010-5937330.html

De même je voudrais savoir si il est possible de couper cette vidéo pour avoir h-juste une partie ??

D'avance merci...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Download Helper, extension pour Firefox. Et si tu utilises Safari, avec le menu Développement, c'est très facile de passer de l'un à l'autre.

Pour découper la vidéo, tu as le choix : iMovie, QuickTime X (Snow Leopard requis),...


----------



## fdny (29 Juillet 2010)

merci....
mais j ai un petit problème pour installer le menu développement.... je trouve pas l onglet avancés dans préférence....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2010)

Dernière icône à droite :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Berlate (1 Août 2010)

Real Video Downloader, qui faisait partie pour moi de Real Player, amrche sur pas mal de souces


----------

